# Magia General > Historia de la Magia >  Las Manos Magicas

## Ferrarotti

Quisiera saber si alguna vez alguien vio un programa de TV llamado las manos magicas aprox del año 75 en adelante.
Seria interesante saber quien era ese gran mago, para mi y creo que para muchos que vieron ese programa siempre fue un gran misterio.
(solamente se veian las manos y se escuchaba su voz).
Saludos y Gracias

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Bueno yo por aquellos entonces no habia nacido pero recuerdo (apenas) que en los años 95 habia algo en tv aprcido en el que enseñaba algunos juegos y solo se veian las manos.


Creeis que se trata de lo mismo que lo repitieron ese año? o quizas sea algo distinto (pero a la vez se parece).

----------


## Ferrarotti

Por lo que me contas, es muy probable que estamos hablando del mismo caso, enseñaba algunos juegos y solo se mostraban las manos...
Tenes algun dato con respecto a eso? existiran videos que se puedan conseguir? ...
Gracias por tu respuesta.

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Lo que se dicen datos, pues no tengo. Lo que si creo (y estaria seguro) es que se puedan conseguir.

Te acuerdas de que canal de television lo emitia :Confused: 


Las cadenas siempre almacenan los programas y todo eso en una base de datos y seguramente se puede conseguir.

----------


## Ferrarotti

La verdad que no me acuerdo, era bastante chico, lo que si me acuerdo que duraba poco, solo te enseñaba un juego solo...
Voy a buscar por internet a ver que se encuentra....
Por otro lado el echo de ser viejo es mucho mejor porque esos juegos pasan al olvido.....

Saludos y gracias

----------


## Daniel Quiles

Pues si consisgues recordar o adivinar en que cadena lo emitian puedes llamar y hablar con el responsable y quizas te puedas hacer con ellos.


Por ejemplo, yo llame a tve1 para ver si me podian enviar las actuaciones de jorge blass en eun domingo cualquiera y la mujer decia que no lo sabia, que preguntara en la seccion de venta de videos o algo asi (pero no llame).

Hable con jorge blass y me dijo que el no tenia sus actuaciones, que todavia no se la habian pasado pero que en otro foro habia colaboradores que tenias sus actuaciones grabadas.



Quizas alguien tenga lo que tú buscas, o si no llama (cuando encuentres la cadena) y pregunta.

----------


## dmonells

No sé si son las mismas manos a las que te refieres, pero en el programa Magia Potagia de Juan Tamariz, salían unas manos haciendo milagrillos. Estas manos eran de Miguel Gómez y Joaquín Navajas (que lujo).

Saludos.

----------


## Ferrarotti

Ojala se pudieran conseguir los videos o filmaciones....
No creo que sean las manos de Juan Tamariz, aunque si hubiesen sido las de Tamariz no dudo que hubiera sido mas que excelente...
POr lo que vi en Internet hay un "mago" argentino Alavarez Varela que se acreditaba ser este el que ponia las manos en el programa de las manos magicas...
Otro dato que voy a dejar es cuando empezaba el programa habia una cancion que la letra era esta:
Las manos magicas le diran como aprender uno bonito juego que de magia es.... el resto depende de usted...
Saludos y Gracias a todos por aportar los datos...

----------


## zimurk

Queria contarte que el programa de las manos magicas, fue un programa muy popular en sudamerica, tuvo ciclos que se dieron durante la decada del ochenta, en verdad yo era chico y ademas despues no le di mucha importancia por que era muy conocido por todos/as.
pero si llego a averiguar algo te mantendre al tanto.
Las personas grandes que hoy saben un juego de magia generalmente lo aprendieron con ese programa y lo recuerdan fuertemente.

----------


## mago alcala

Hola ferrarotti:

Tengo que decir que yo soy uno de los afortunados que viendo esos programas televisivos empece a interesarme por el ilusionismo (lo que me ha dado muchas satisfacciones).

El programa se llamaba *"las manos mágicas de televisión española",* era fabuloso. El mago protagonista era un virtuoso. Solo se veia una mesa y unas manos muy bien cuidadas con unos dedos muy largos y finos, las cuales tenian una sincronia y unos modales exquisitos (por que solo se veian las manos), solo se hacía un juego y a lo mucho dos, estúvo en antena mucho tiempo y tenía mucha aceptación, se emitia por la tarde-noche (en mi casa corriamos a poner la TV, en esa época en blanco y negro, a esa hora).

Yo conocí al mago en persona. Era catalán, no recuerdo el nombre pero me informare y lo dire aqui en el foro, estuvo hasta su muerte viviendo en logroño (la rioja), cuando ya no se emitia el programa andaba por los bares, plazas, etc. haciendo magia para todos los que en los lugares se reunian. Se anunciaba en los sitios con unos carteles hechos a mano, pedía permiso a los propietarios, fue muy querido por la gente, y en el intermedio de su actuación sorteaba una botella de licor (vendía unos boletos, para el sorteo, que era su ganancia).

El siempre actuaba vestido de forma muy elegante (con traje negro o frac), era alto y espigado, moreno, piel blanca, ojos oscuros y mirada seria y profunda (aunque siempre tenía una sonrisa para su público).

No se como conseguia estar siempre impecable, limpio, afeitado y la ropa bien planchada, la razón de no encontrar explicación es que vivía en un coche de su propiedad, en la calle, durante varios años, donde fallecio.

Yo tengo un grato recuerdo de Él, como se deja ver en mi escrito.

De esto ya hace bastantes años. Yo tengo 44 años y lo recuerdo perfectamente (aunque fui algo precoz).

Un saludo a todos. Y os dire el nombre (no me olvido).

----------


## mago alcala

Hola a todos. Lo prometido es deuda.

El nombre del mago era ESTEVET.

Un saludo.

----------


## magomoksha

Recuerdo muy bien ese programa, ya que gracias a él me picó para siempre el bichito de la magia y del ilusionismo. Aunque recién de bastante grande comencé a estudiar y practicar a diario la cartomagia.
En Argentina, de donde soy, la daban en la década del 70, por lo menos acá, la locución que presentaba no tenía tonada española.
Ahora en el canal de Disney dan algo parecido, por supuesto que en colores (aquellas eran en blanco y negro), pero también se diferencian en que en la actual no explican el efecto, cosa que sí ocurriá en "Las manos mágicas".
Sería muy interesante y no dudo que tendría mucho éxito, que reediten esos capítulos originales, y porqué no vender los videos o DVD.
Saludos 
Mario

----------


## el espectador

Amigos, lo daban en televison española, y concretamente en la primera cadena. Por aquellos años (esto para los más jóvenes) sólo existía televisión española y en algunas regiones, como en Asturias, sólo existía la primera cadena. Hasta casi el año ochenta no pudimos ver la segunda cadena, cuando en Madrid o en Cataluña ya se veia la segunda en los sesenta. Pensar que muchos de vosotros no vivisteis esos tiempos me hace sentirme un viejo; tampoco os imaginais cuando no existía el CD musical, ni los ordenadores, ni sabreis quién fue Ronald Reagan ¿no?

el espectador

----------


## Daniel Quiles

> Amigos, lo daban en televison española, y concretamente en la primera cadena. Por aquellos años (esto para los más jóvenes) sólo existía televisión española y en algunas regiones, como en Asturias, sólo existía la primera cadena. Hasta casi el año ochenta no pudimos ver la segunda cadena, cuando en Madrid o en Cataluña ya se veia la segunda en los sesenta. Pensar que muchos de vosotros no vivisteis esos tiempos me hace sentirme un viejo; tampoco os imaginais cuando no existía el CD musical, ni los ordenadores, ni sabreis quién fue Ronald Reagan ¿no?
> 
> el espectador



Hombre yo voy a hacer 18 años. Y recuerdo que en el año noventa y algo tambien emepzaron a emitir cosas parecidas a las manos magicas.

Ronald Rigan no fue un presidente ?

----------


## zaratustra

Claro que lo recuerdo!!! Fueron mis primeros trucos, yo era muy pequeño pero eran bastante simples y algunos me salian. No se el nombre del mago de los guantes blancos pero recuerdo la canción del programa:

"Las manos mágicas le dirán la forma de aprender un bonito truco que de magia es... El resto depende de usted"

----------


## zaratustra

He buscado en internet y he decubierto que se llama Eduardo Alvarez Varela y está PRESO por abuso sexual, os "pego" la noticia:


Engaño a todos, traicionó y demostró que detrás de la fachada de un inocente mago se escondía un hombre despreciable capaz de cometer la peor de todas las aberraciones: violar a cuatro chicos de entre 9 y 12 años.
Eduardo Alvarez Varela, el mago prestigiditador y mentalista, que fue el creador del recordado programa “Las manos mágicas”, fue detenido el jueves por supuesto abuso sexual contra menores, en Córdoba.
El comisario Eduardo Rodríguez, jefe de la Dirección de Investigaciones de la Policía de Córdoba señaló que Alvarez Varela, de 67 años, fue detenido cuando caminaba por la calle Bedoya, en el barrio Alta Córdoba, de esta capital y que no opuso ninguna resistencia.
"Las pruebas que tenemos en su contra son contundentes y el caso ya está en condiciones de ser elevado a juicio oral", dijo una fuente judicial. La carátula es "abuso sexual con acceso carnal (tres hechos) agravado por haber sido cometido por una persona a cargo de la educación; y corrupción de menores", agregó la fuente. Alvarez Varela vivía en el Hogar General Viamonte (un geriátrico de Ituzaingó) y, desde hacía dos años, daba clases de magia a pocas cuadras de allí, en el Centro Cultural Bernardino Rivadavia. Además, hacía demostraciones de magia en escuelas, animaba fiestas de chicos y hacía shows gratuitos en la plaza 20 de Febrero, en pleno centro de Ituzaingó. Siempre estaba en contacto con chicos. 
El 24 de abril una mujer se presentó en la comisaria de Ituzaingó y denunció a Alvarez Varela por haber abusado de su nieto. La fiscal, que investiga el caso, la doctora Claudia Alvarez, descubrió que existían otras tres denuncias de abusos de menores que no habían sido investigadas. Ahora Eduardo Alvarez Varela lleva esposadas sus manos mágicas.

----------


## zaratustra

Os escribo para rectificar porque he caido en la trampa de amplificar una MENTIRA. El mago de las Manos Mágicas no está preso ni -obviamente- vive en Argentina:

Se realizaron 130 cortometrajes de las Manos Mágicas, de aproximadamente tres minutos de duración; filmados en 16 mm y en color. En EEUU, el programa se comercializó muy bien a 44 canales, ya que originalmente en el medio del tape existía un minuto de comerciales Si bien las manos pertenecían a Behnke, el narrador era George Mather.
A nuestro país llegó en 1967, y se lo vio por primera vez en el programa conducido por Canela: "La Hora de los Pibes" (Sábados de 10:00 a 12:00 Hs.) por Canal 13. Durante tres temporadas se mantuvo en este ciclo provocando un revuelo en la comunidad mágica que se quejaban de la enseñanza de los trucos. Entre muchos de los efectos enseñados se encontraron: Control de un naipe; Doble lift, y demás juegos con monedas. Si quieren saber que es de la vida del mago que filmó el programa, diremos que hoy en día es la "Mano" derecha del popular David Copperfield, en la clasificación de su biblioteca privada.
Cerraba el micro las dos manitos en la posición famosa que recorrió todo el mundo.

Bueno espero que este dato sea real, en internet nunca se sabe....

----------


## Asmodeo

> Tool that lets you scan for open proxies including HTTP and Socks proxies.
> 
> http://www.socksproxylist.com


Ummm Se nos ha colado un Spammer ... haber quien, con su varita mágica lo hace desaparecer   :Smile1:

----------


## si66

Las manos magicas se llamaba y decia algo asi, a ver quien me acompaña.

"LAS MANOS MAGICAS TE DIRAN, LAS FORMAS DE APRENDER, BONITOS TRUCOS QUE DE MAGIA SON...EL RESTO DEPENDE DE UD".

----------


## bcnanimacio

Os invito a ver on-line algunos capítulos de la nueva versión de “Las Manos Mágicas”. Los encontrareis en el portal www.ilusionistas.es 

Magicordialmente. Jaume . Barcelona Animacio www.bcnanimacio.es

----------


## oskiper

Acá tengo algunos videos de "Las manos mágicas" que conseguí gracias a mi amigo Don Youtube (o "iutub")

Presentación del programa con la famosa canción

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4W3smSsZ1gE

La misma pero su versión original

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h55l89q1E5A

Un efecto que me hace acordar a mí viéndolo de pequeño!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHARDEK4w6s

----------


## AHC

**


*- Es el más emblemático ciclo de magia de la historia de la TV mundial.*

*- Fue el primer programa en acercar el encanto del arte mágico con objetos cotidianos, a públicos de todas las edades.*

*- Bajo licencia de los titulares de los derechos mundiales, los productores Alejandro Korol, Adrián Korol y Lisandro Ruiz (al frente de su productora KRK), son responsables de esta versión.*

*- Aquí se vió en blanco y negro y también en color durante décadas. La nueva versión está rodada en Alta Definición.*

*- La supervisión mágica la realiza el mago original (hoy asesor de Copperfield) desde Las Vegas.*

*- Leo García reversionó la famosa melodía "Las manos mágicas..."*

*- Sale al aire por Canal 7 Argentina, desde el lunes 10 de noviembre, en microprogramas de tres minutos.* 


Buenos Aires, martes 11 de noviembre de 2008.- KRK Producciones, la compañía de contenidos audiovisuales multiplataforma encabezada por Alejandro Korol, Adrián Korol y Lisandro Ruiz, anuncia la adquisición de los derechos exclusivos de "LAS MANOS MAGICAS" (Trick and treat with The Magic Hands), el más emblemático ciclo de magia de la TV mundial.

Bajo el nombre de "EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS MANOS MAGICAS", ya se están produciendo en Argentina los nuevos capítulos, que se verán a todo color.

En lo que constituye una esperada (y nostálgica) vuelta a la pantalla que seguramente unirá generaciones, el programa se encuentra saliendo al aire por Canal 7 de Argentina de lunes a viernes, desde el lunes 10 de noviembre.

La comercialización internacional de "EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS MANOS MAGICAS" está a cargo de Telefé Internacional, que ya está cerrando importantes acuerdos con diversos países para emitir el programa.

"Esta nueva era de LAS MANOS MAGICAS es una propuesta atractiva, con posibilidades de negocios en múltiples ventanas y un desarrollo intensivo a nivel global", dice Adrián Korol. "Siento que el valor agregado más importante es recuperar la capacidad de asombro, enseñando y aprendiendo la magia de las cosas simples". 

"Prender la tele y ver EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS MANOS MAGICAS junto a mi hijo, y después disfrutar de como él mismo disfruta haciendo los trucos al resto de la familia... eso sí que es magia de verdad". 

Su hermano Alejandro Korol, agrega: "Después de casi un año de haber empezado la gestión, por fin obtuvimos los derechos y pudimos empezar a llevar a cabo el sueño por el cual veníamos peleando desde hacía largos meses: el sueño de poder realizar en carne propia un programa que veíamos de chicos y que seguramente, muchos ahora van a poder volver a disfrutar. Vuelven LAS MANOS MAGICAS....y hay que celebrarlo!!!"

KRK Producciones, la compañía de contenidos que ambos lideran junto al empresario Lisandro Ruiz, tiene los derechos mundiales exclusivos del formato conocido LAS MANOS MAGICAS para distintas plataformas, como TV, Internet, Mobile y negocios derivados como el desarrollo del merchandising del programa (juguetería, juegos de magia, librería, papelería, editorial, DVDs, indumentaria, shows en vivo, publicidad, etc.).

"Estuvimos trabajando más de dos años en lograr estos acuerdos. Después de una apasionante investigación y negociación de los derechos originales en Estados Unidos, hemos conseguido el entusiasta apoyo por parte del propio Leo Behnke, el mago de la serie original", señalan.



§ *Ya está lista la primera temporada*

La primera temporada de "EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS MANOS MAGICAS" fue realizada íntegramente en Argentina, contiene 132 episodios de 3 minutos 45 segundos de duración y todos están producidos en formato HDTV (16.9/4.3) con posibilidades de audio en Español Neutro / locución para Argentina, locución para España, Portugués, Inglés y otros.



§ "LAS MANOS MAGICAS te dirán..." versión Leo García

La canción, también cantada por generaciones, es otro de los puntos fuertes de EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS MANOS MAGICAS.

Leo García, cantante y compositor, ha realizado una versión especial, adaptada a los tiempos que corren, donde prevalece el espíritu del original que decía "Las manos mágicas te dirán la forma de aprender, bonitos trucos que de magia son, el resto depende de usted".

"Es un placer contar con esta banda de sonido adaptada por Leo", dice Lisandro Ruiz -socio de KRK y uno de los más reconocidos especialistas en el marketing musical de Latinoamérica-. "Supo captar la esencia de esta nueva etapa del proyecto, y, a la vez, crear una versión que nos permite doblarla a cualquier idioma, ya que esperamos que el programa se venderá en muchos países".



§ *Aquellas y éstas MANOS MAGICAS*

Siguiendo la línea del famoso microprograma, "EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS MANOS MAGICAS" producido por KRK toma como base el mismo esquema: la demostración y explicación de un truco de magia, utilizando cartas, monedas, pañuelos, billetes, sogas, palillos, fósforos, tapitas de gaseosas. Lo que parecía sencillo, no era tan así, y por eso generaciones enteras se pasaban horas practicando y practicando para sorprender a la familia, amigos y compañeros del colegio.

Hoy, varias generaciones se unen en la nueva versión: abuelos y padres, que pueden compartir el encanto del programa con los niños y jóvenes. 

Es que "EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS MANOS MAGICAS" es un producto ideal no sólo para el público infantil, sino para las generaciones que han visto la versión anterior: todos encontrarán un producto de alta calidad, muy bien cuidado desde la estética y la realización, que busca unir a toda la familia, y redescubrir la fascinación por el arte de la magia.


El programa original llamado "Trick and treat with The Magic Hands" se grabó en 1956, se exhibió en 130 países y se tradujo en 63 idiomas.


De la serie se realizaron 130 cortometrajes de unos tres minutos de duración cada uno. Fueron filmados originalmente en 16 milímetros. Sólo en los Estados Unidos se exhibió durante varias temporadas en 44 canales simultáneamente. Se estima que más de 400 televisoras del mundo han programado el ciclo.


Las manos del mago original de "LAS MANOS MAGICAS" eran de Leo Behnke, quien, residiendo en California, actualmente trabaja asesorando a David Copperfield. También es supervisor mágico de este retorno mundial, con "EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS MANOS MAGICAS"


Los creadores de la serie fueron el libretista americano aficionado a la prestidigitación, Lin Searles, junto a los productores Don Stern y Jim Cooper. El narrador de la serie original era George Mather.


Ellos contrataron a Behnke, que colocó sus manos para llevar adelante los trucos con un sistema de caja negra, donde sólo se observaba el movimiento de "LAS MANOS MÁGICAS y los elementos para hacer el truco y luego explicarlo al televidente.


KRK Producciones guarda celosamente el nombre del mago que, actualmente, tiene a su cargo la realización de los trucos, supervisados directamente por Leo Behnke.



§ *"LAS MANOS MAGICAS" en la TV argentina*


En Argentina, al igual que alrededor del mundo, los más importantes magos reconocen la influencia de los microprogramas en su elección vocacional: casi todos comenzaron haciendo shows con los trucos aprendidos a partir de "LAS MANOS MAGICAS".


En nuestro país, el programa llegó en 1967 y se lo vió por primera vez en el programa "La hora de los pibes" conducido por Canela en Canal 13. Durante varias temporadas generó alguna que otra polémica al mostrar algunos trucos simples y acercarlos al gran público. Luego, quedó en claro el contenido didáctico del producto, y la contribución que, indudablemente, ha hecho para el crecimiento, desarrollo y fortalecimiento del arte mágico mundial.


En los años '70, los segmentos mágicos se emitieron en varios programas del mismo Canal 13, entre ellos ‘Los sábados de Calculín' (1970), "El zapato roto" (1971) y El show de los Tres Chiflados', donde se combinaba con segmentos del Circo Francés, dibujos animados de Laurel & Hardy, Simbad, Los Imposibles, Birdman y el Lagarto Juancho. Más clásico de clásicos, imposible. Ya en los '80, se lo vió dentro de ‘Carozo y Narizota y el profesor Gabinete', ‘La mañana de los chicos' con el Pato Carret. En los '90, Jorge Guinzburg se inspiró en la serie para su famosa parodia en ‘Peor es nada'.


Ahora, se produce el esperado regreso con "EL NUEVO SHOW DE LAS M ANOS MAGICAS", la nueva versión con el espíritu del original, que se emite por Canal 7 de Argentina de lunes a viernes.

Fuente : Varios Sites - Internet

Saludos
AHC

----------

